# From day one to present.. What has changed?



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My boys very first day at home:









a few weeks later:









My first pic with the boys:









When Abel used to be a lap pup:









more....


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Graduation from puppy class:









The first time they wore their spikey collars:









The day they got neutered:









The first time I realized they were no longer puppies:


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

more..

their first winter:









their first bday!









and they still keep getting bigger!!!










and just recently:









Thanks for looking!!!

Feel free to post your pics!!! =)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gosh what cuties!!! Dang... I want to post mine but there are soo many. There is Bingo, Guera and Callahan and Jade pics... maybe i'll do it later. 

Your boys are looking great Mudra! How lucky are they?!
Nessa


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mudra, these pictures tell the sweetest story. I love your handsome boys


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

And they are still just as adorable as they were on day 1.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh gosh what cuties!!! Dang... I want to post mine but there are soo many. There is Bingo, Guera and Callahan and Jade pics... maybe i'll do it later.
> 
> Your boys are looking great Mudra! How lucky are they?!
> Nessa


thank you nessa.. I dont know who is luckier.. me or them.. =)



MegaMuttMom said:


> Mudra, these pictures tell the sweetest story. I love your handsome boys


Thanks MMM.. but I haven't forgotten what you and Vonnie called us last night before you logged off...  hehehe and you cant type them here at DF..



SMoore said:


> And they are still just as adorable as they were on day 1.



Thank you Smoore.. they did change alot appearance wise.. I cant see the puppy trace anymore.. =)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Mudra! Love this pic thread. MY boys are bigger than thier momma now

It makes me sad to see how fast they grow. but then again..thats when the real fun starts.


You did reall good being a dog mama...Even if you are a young Turd

You know I say that with love doncha?? hahahahaha


(((HUGS)))


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> You did reall good being a dog mama...Even if you are a young Turd


Ha! and I thought YOU AND MMM will not have the guts to post that on DF..  Again, I underestimated the power of WISER LADIES..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Poooo!


I aint skeered.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Those are stunning dogs! They are just beautiful - you must be so proud!

Was it hard having to deal with raising and training two pups at once? Because I find it hard enough dealing with one!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Oh Poooo!
> 
> I aint skeered.


LOL! I can tell... 



BarclaysMom said:


> Those are stunning dogs! They are just beautiful - you must be so proud!
> 
> Was it hard having to deal with raising and training two pups at once? Because I find it hard enough dealing with one!


It was hard in the beginning, having two CRYING PUPPIES at night during the first week was very exhausting from lack of sleep LOL! But after that, it went really easy like a walk in the park.  The training part was very challanging but very very rewarding. Everyday they learn and discover something new, and everyday I LEARN something new about them. Its just like raising twins, they look alike but is so different. Its fun and like I said, very very rewarding.


----------



## jasond (Sep 17, 2008)

Those dogs are looking great. Congratulations. I know how hard that can be raising 2 at the same time. Please check out my website at www.catfishdogs.com for grooming products, treats, health care, and so much more. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

That was a great recap of their lives. Both are still cute.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> That was a great recap of their lives. Both are still cute.


Thank you Spicy! It was nice to see how much they've grown in just a matter of a year.. 

I forgot to add their first ever halloween..


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great thread Mudra. They have grown up so much. It will be my turn for soon, as mac'n'roe's bday is coming up fast!!! stay tuned!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

ohmygosh, they are so handsome, from day 1 til now!! They didn't look like they would end up being so long and lanky in their puppy pics. They were just little balls of fur!!


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wowzers! They got pretty big! xD


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Great thread Mudra. They have grown up so much. It will be my turn for soon, as mac'n'roe's bday is coming up fast!!! stay tuned!!!


I cant wait to see how much they have progressed in just a year! =)



MyCharlie said:


> ohmygosh, they are so handsome, from day 1 til now!! They didn't look like they would end up being so long and lanky in their puppy pics. They were just little balls of fur!!


LOL! In my head, when I look at them, I still think of them as my baby puppies.. but my eyes wont lie.. I see big monsters staring back at me!! 



Woofy<3 said:


> Wowzers! They got pretty big! xD


LOL! Thanks.. they have gotten big.. Vet initially told us expect 30lbs dogs.. YEAH RIGHT..


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I forgot to include my boys favorite past time.. Picking apples.. and eating them.. LOL!










nom nom nom... apple flavoured kitteh...


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute. Why eat the apples on the ground when you can pick "fresh" ones off the tree. Smart doggies!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Cute. Why eat the apples on the ground when you can pick "fresh" ones off the tree. Smart doggies!



They are enjoying the last few apples from the tree.. FALL is here and their unlimited apples supply is about to be over..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mudra,great journey!
Cain and Able have grown into very handsome pooches.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Mudra,great journey!
> Cain and Able have grown into very handsome pooches.



You are so right! It was indeed a great journey!!!  Thank you Mr. pooch!


----------



## doggielove56 (Sep 24, 2008)

You have very beautiful boys! =) they are so cute! I love the Halloween pictures.


----------

